# Showies from New England Wild Flower Society



## Heather (Feb 15, 2008)

Cheer up all, this is just around the corner, I know it! 

These photos were taken and shared with permission by one of our sanctuary stewards, Kate Reeves. Thanks Kate!


----------



## swamprad (Feb 15, 2008)

What a gorgeous sight!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow. that's nice.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2008)

That is very nice!!!


Ramon


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you for the cabinfever flower fix, I hope these beauties are in a well protected place.
Lindafrog in snowland


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 15, 2008)

I cant wait!

Thanks for taking my mind off the 3 inches of solid ice outside.

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2008)

What a great stand!


----------



## Heather (Feb 15, 2008)

I tried to be a bit vague....
I think they are well protected. 

There are definitely benefits to working for the Society. We have a lot of good people involved. 

If anyone is going to the Spring Flower Show in Boston, March 6-18, I'll be there wearing 2 hats on Wed. March 12th! Stop by our booths (the NE Wild one and the NE Orchid Society's which is ALL SLIPPERS! WAHOO!!) 

Hope to have new cards made up by then. Weekend project.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice indeed! I especially like the first shot. Thanks Heather!


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 16, 2008)

We'll have to come take a look. We have some Cyp. acaule, as well as several other species of orchids, available to see around here.

We also planted some nursery grown reginaes, hopefully they will come up this year.


----------



## Heather (Feb 16, 2008)

G - these aren't at the Society, though we do have plans for a new planting area involving reginae this spring. These are at one of our more northern sanctuaries (email me if you wish for more info.) That said, we'd welcome you and Katie to come down any time! May is certainly the best season. There's a nice parviflorum clump growing right outside my office door.  

You are lucky to have acaule, it is the trickiest. I only saw one blooming at GITW this past season. 
I think you need some kentuckiense or parviflorum too...we also sell some GREAT hybrids. Such as this one:


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 16, 2008)

they are so adorable! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2008)

Love that pouch!


----------



## heliomum (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the petals! Too bad its to warm for them where I live.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 5, 2008)

What cross is that?


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

Which? The wee one? or the showies?


----------



## Sirius (Mar 5, 2008)

The hybrid. At the top of this page.


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

Um, will look it up tomorrow - don't remember... cute tho huh? BUT not in Phoenix!


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 6, 2008)

wonderful!!


----------

